# Logishrd...



## Festplatte (16. März 2011)

Hi Leute, bei mir ist im Ordner "ProgrammData" ein Ordner der Logishrd heißt. Ich glaube, der ist von meiner Logitech-Software, die ich aber nicht mehr drauf hab. Kann ich den Ordner einfach löschen?


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2011)

Von einer Logitech-Cam? Ja, kannst du weghauen. Schau aber sicherheitshalber vorher nach, ob da nicht noch andere Reste sind, z.B. in der Programmliste der Systemsteuerung. Vielleicht ist da noch was ordnungsgemäß zu deinstallieren.


----------



## Festplatte (16. März 2011)

Ist von einer Tastatur. Und in der Systemsteuerung ist nichts mehr. Werde ihn jetzt löschen... Danke, für deine Hilfe!


----------

